
JHipster 3.0.0 – Spring Boot and AngularJS app generator - jdubois
http://jhipster.github.io/2016/03/23/jhipster-release-3.0.0.html
======
Bahamut
To keep up with being a hipster, doesn't this need to be updated to use React
or Angular 2? :P

~~~
snarkyturtle
It needs to be written in clojure/clojurescript to be a true JVM hipster

~~~
nsxwolf
I think the idea is to let Java and Spring developers be hipsters, too.

------
agentgt
I have to say I really don't like scaffolding tools other than maybe just an
example generator.

Typically thats what I use them for is just to generate an "example" project.
Somewhat useful if your brand new to a technology otherwise completely useless
if you know what you are doing... maybe I'm missing something new though?

Also I often would just rather look at an example project in github so I can
take what pieces I need instead of having to run a damn scaffolding tool.

------
based2
[http://www.beyondjava.net/blog/angularbeans-a-fresh-new-
take...](http://www.beyondjava.net/blog/angularbeans-a-fresh-new-take-on-
angularjs-and-javaee/)

src:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4betgo/angularbeans_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/4betgo/angularbeans_a_fresh_new_take_on_angularjs_and/)

------
nsxwolf
Last time I played with JHipster I thought it was really neat, but it couldn't
readily be deployed to a free Heroku instance. The memory requirements were
just too high even for a Hello, world app.

~~~
jdubois
Yes we have had a lot of work with Heroku to make this work correctly. BTW,
our Heroku sub-generator is made by Joe Kutner, the Heroku Java evangelist, so
that's directly made by the person who knows this best!

~~~
nsxwolf
Great news! I'll try out the new version.

------
Yhippa
Congrats Julien! I know you all worked hard on this. Can't wait to give this a
spin.

------
rilut
Any thoughts on how is Spring Boot compared to Play Framework?

